# Amarok: I-Pod mounten

## manuels

Moin,

ich hatte etwas Schwein und habe einen I-Pod gewonnen.

Diesen möchte ich nun unter Amarok nutzen. Also habe ich brav die 2.1.1-Version mit dem USE-Flag "ipod" emerged.

Allerdings erkennt Amarok den I-Pod nicht. Hal und Dbus laufen, aber ich habe auf der linken Seite in Amarok kein "Media Devices"-Reiter.

Kennt jemand von euch das Problem?

----------

## Dasharteei

Also bei mir erscheint der ipod erst in amarok, nachdem ich mit dem filemanager auf den ipod zugreife. Er ist dann unter oder über "Local Collection" zu sehen.

----------

## manuels

Ah, ok. Jetzt seh ich ihn auch.

Wenn ich aber ein Lied auf den I-Pod kopieren möchte, (über "Zur Sammlung kopieren" -> "IPod at /mnt/usb") krieg ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Ungültige Adresse (URL): .
```

Sind "normale" MP3-Dateien.

Weißt du auch was hier falsch läuft?

----------

## Petersenkarlfranz

Hallo,

ich habe auch einen Ipod benutze aber gtkpod.

Mein Kumpel hat nen Ipod nano und benutzt Itunes,aufjedenfall hat er mir gesagt,dass Itunes und andere Ipod Programme z.B. gtkpod eben die mp3 Dateien in einen speziellen Dateityp konvertieren,ich glaub die haben die Endung .acc oder so.

Vielleicht liegt es daran,dass amarok die Dateien eventuell nicht in diesen Dateityp umwandelt.

Versuch einfach mal ein anderes Programm vielleicht geht es dann und wenn nicht dann wissen wir schon mal,dass es nicht an amarok liegt  :Smile: 

----------

